# Come chiudere le applicazioni aperte in background su Iphone iOS7?



## admin (19 Settembre 2013)

Il nuovo sistema operativo della Apple per iPhone e ipad, iOS7, rilasciato ieri ha introdotto diverse novità sia a livello grafico che a livello di usabilità dei nostri device.

Uno delle grandi novità è rappresentata dalla applicazioni aperte in background nel multitasking (diventato più professionale).

Per vedere tutte le applicazioni aperte in background, come al solito, basterà fare un doppio click veloce sul tasto home. A quel punto, per chiudere le applicazioni aperte basterà spingerle, tirarle, verso l'alto con il dito. Tutto molto semplice. 

Per migliorare la durata della batteria dei nostri iPhone è consigliabile chiudere tutte quelle applicazioni che non ci servono nell'immediato.


----------

